# which tire?



## teoz (Oct 8, 2007)

mine scott voltage 26x2,1 tires got worn out so I am thinking of replacing them with new ones

1. DMR Moto 26x2,4
2. DMR Digger 26x2,35

Which one? Are those compatible with 2,1 tube?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Yes they are compatible with the 2.1 tubes, but I,d keep the smaller tires as they are lighter and have less rolling resistance. Unless you do huge drops all the time I don,t think anything past 2.2'' is needed.


----------



## teoz (Oct 8, 2007)

snaky69 said:


> Yes they are compatible with the 2.1 tubes, but I,d keep the smaller tires as they are lighter and have less rolling resistance. Unless you do huge drops all the time I don,t think anything past 2.2'' is needed.


K, can you recommend some?


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

depends on what you ride. DMR makes solid tires. 

for street/park: DMR transition 2.2, Kenda Kiniption 

For Dirt/Street: Maxxis Holyroller 2.2/2.4, DMR moto RT 2.2/2.4, Kenda Krad, Arrow Launch

For full on Dirt: DMR moto Digger, Atomlab Comp III

like snaky said, skinnier tires roll faster and are lighter, but wider tires take impacts better and can be ran at a bit lower PSI without the risk of flatspotting your rims. i usually run a wider tire up front and a slimmer one in back.


----------



## teoz (Oct 8, 2007)

it's for dirt/street/park. so I guess DMR moto rt would be fine


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Halo Twin Rail, Schwalbe Table Top(my next tire), holy roller, k-rad, dmr moto r/t with kevlar bead(i think those exist now)


----------



## teoz (Oct 8, 2007)

snaky69 said:


> Halo Twin Rail, Schwalbe Table Top(my next tire), holy roller, k-rad, dmr moto r/t with kevlar bead(i think those exist now)


those are sick tires, especially halos. I was also considering maxxis holy roller but I think I'm gonna stick with DMR moto

peace,
Teo


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Holly roller is lighter than the DMR.


----------



## teoz (Oct 8, 2007)

snaky69 said:


> Holly roller is lighter than the DMR.


how those tires handle briskly breaking, do they get worn out quickly? coz that's weakness on mine tires


----------



## rockcity01 (Jun 26, 2007)

just put holly rollers on my p1 today and they are so nice. nice traction on dirt and really good on street. there 2.4 though

cop em


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Nobody mentioned the Kenda Small Block 8?


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Nobody mentioned the Kenda Small Block 8?


word.

One of the BEST tires...

Super-light
Super low rolling resistance
Comes in 2.35, 2.1, and 1.9 (if you're SILLY smooooth!!)


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

DMR moto RT's. Very grippy and fast too. and cheap compared to the small block 8 and tabletop. and lighter than holy roller (claimed)


----------



## teoz (Oct 8, 2007)

the_godfather said:


> DMR moto RT's. Very grippy and fast too. and cheap compared to the small block 8 and tabletop. and lighter than holy roller (claimed)


the price is why I'm considering dmr moto

but is it lighter then holy roller, coz snaky said that holy roller is lighter?


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

http://www.maxxis.com/products/bicycle/product_detail.asp?id=301

http://www.dmrbikes.com/?Section=pr...category=22&CategoryName=Tyres&itemid=TYRMOTW and thats for the wire version. the folding one would be lighter still though no idea how light


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

the_godfather said:


> http://www.dmrbikes.com/?Section=pr...category=22&CategoryName=Tyres&itemid=TYRMOTW and thats for the wire version. the folding one would be lighter still though no idea how light


The 720g weight listed on their site must be for the 24" version (or their weights are just bogus like a lot of listed tire weights). I picked up a set of 26x2.2 wire bead and one was 900g the other 940g.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

how would a kiniption rear and holyroller front prove? in both weight and ability to hold grip in the dirt and pavement.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Kiniption rates as a big zero IMO, I hate that tire. It sucks on anything but dry clean pavement. For skatepark it must rule, but on anything remotely looking like dirt forget it.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

snaky69 said:


> Kiniption rates as a big zero IMO, I hate that tire. It sucks on anything but dry clean pavement. For skatepark it must rule, but on anything remotely looking like dirt forget it.


Ok, well I'm looking for some light tires, that can handle abuse at the same time. What tires would you recommend for a median of the two? I like the smallblock8, I've been thinkin that would make a good front tire, but what about rear?


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

shwalbe table top maybe?

thats if you can get a hold of one


----------



## BIKESerFUN (Sep 5, 2007)

schwalbe TT. The best tire i have ever ridden. period.


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

a grove. i rode a kniption back with a k rad front and loved it very very smooth rolling set up and gripped great( keep in mind i used to race bmx and i feel my friends bike with primo comets is grippy out at the djs)


----------



## PiroChu (Apr 8, 2004)

About the Holy Roller 2.2 (or other similiar tires) for dirt jumping & pump track, is folding/kevlar casing sufficient, or should I go with wire/DH casing? 

I use nothing but wire/DH casing for FR (no flats thru rocks, etc), but I'm a DJ newbie and not sure which for DJ'ing.

Thanks,
- PiroChu


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Keep your tire pressure up and the kevlar bead will hold just fine.


----------



## Punkeyboozter (Mar 31, 2009)

k-rads are **** in the dirt...fine on traction but easily slide out to the side especially if there is even the slightest sign of moist in the ground. Was thinking of trying the small block 8 with wire bead next time around.


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

Punkeyboozter said:


> k-rads are **** in the dirt...fine on traction but easily slide out to the side especially if there is even the slightest sign of moist in the ground. Was thinking of trying the small block 8 with wire bead next time around.


Funny timing on this post, since I crashed twice yesterday using k-rads on my local techy singletrack. I ride there all the time on my dedicated trail bikes and almost never crash, and certainly not twice in the same day (especially 2 crashes that left me laying in the dirt). Both times it was due to the K-rads slipping out sideways on some off-camber stuff (and the trails were bone dry). I'm well aware that my dj/street rig is not exactly set up for trails, but it's fun to occasionally hit trails with it. I'm going to have to put a real trail tire up front before I do that again though. 
Small block 8s perform pretty well on dry trails. I normally run more aggressive tires, but I have one SB8 that I'm running on one of my rigs (currently on the rear).


----------



## Punkeyboozter (Mar 31, 2009)

trailville said:


> Funny timing on this post, since I crashed twice yesterday using k-rads on my local techy singletrack. I ride there all the time on my dedicated trail bikes and almost never crash, and certainly not twice in the same day (especially 2 crashes that left me laying in the dirt). Both times it was due to the K-rads slipping out sideways on some off-camber stuff (and the trails were bone dry). I'm well aware that my dj/street rig is not exactly set up for trails, but it's fun to occasionally hit trails with it. I'm going to have to put a real trail tire up front before I do that again though.
> Small block 8s perform pretty well on dry trails. I normally run more aggressive tires, but I have one SB8 that I'm running on one of my rigs (currently on the rear).


haha k-rads are the devil


----------



## PoshJosh (Mar 30, 2007)

Kenda Kranium. Used to be the NPJ which is what I am riding now and they work VERY well on just about anything. I have used them in dirt, park, and street and they perform exceptionally well. They also don't seem to wear very quickly. Definitely look into them.


----------

